# Treffen und Termine 2010



## Mr.Freeride (22. Januar 2010)

Hi,

also von mir aus können wir ein Treffen in Winterberg machen zum Saisonbeginn. Ich denke das ist immernoch der beste Ort für alle. Schön mittig.

Cu
Niko


----------



## el Lingo (22. Januar 2010)

Die Diskussion hatten wir doch schon ein paar Mal und ich kann mich dran erinnern, dass kaum jemand da war. Aber egal, vielleicht klappts ja dieses Jahr besser. Ich bin auch für ein Treffen im Harz für die, die oberhalb des Weißwurst-Äquators wohnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Januar 2010)

hehe ich rechne auch nur mit den üblichen Kandidaten 

Ja Harz auf jeden Fall....sogar mehrmals


----------



## neikless (23. Januar 2010)

13.-16. Mai HARZcore


----------



## neikless (23. Januar 2010)

4.-8. März Finale Ligure


----------



## neikless (23. Januar 2010)

3.-6. Juni Bishofsmais/Geiskopf (bay.Wald)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Januar 2010)

Bekackt!
Wie schön das ich wohl an keinem der 3 Termine dabei bin.


----------



## neikless (23. Januar 2010)

Juli/August *2011* W H I S T L E R !!!


----------



## gobo (23. Januar 2010)

ja männer also winterberg da würd ich auch anreisen aber harz ist mir zuuu
weit,sorry!
2011 nach whistler????wie soll ich das meiner holde erklären?
hätte da schon bock drauf!


----------



## numinisflo (23. Januar 2010)

Erklären? Sag ihr das du nach Whistler gehst, man muss ja schließlich nicht jeden Quatsch zusammen machen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Januar 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> Juli/August *2011* W H I S T L E R !!!



also da bin ich mit Freundin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (24. Januar 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> Juli/August *2011* W H I S T L E R !!!



lieber schon 2010, dann bin ich nicht so alleine!!


----------



## IBKer (25. Januar 2010)

also gegen Whistler 2010 hät ich auch nichts  
könnte mir vorstellen auch dabei zu sein wenn das wirklich was wird


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Februar 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> hehe ich rechne auch nur mit den üblichen Kandidaten



...wie gehabt!


----------



## gobo (15. Februar 2010)

steht nu was fest in punkto treffen???


----------



## el Lingo (15. Februar 2010)

Nächster Termin: Braunlage Bikepark Saison-Eröffnung Mitte Mai für alle, die aus dem Norden kommen


----------



## Flame-Blade (15. Februar 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Nächster Termin: Braunlage Bikepark Saison-Eröffnung Mitte Mai für alle, die aus dem Norden kommen



Klingt jut...

Und für 2011 ist bei uns auch mal wieder eine Whistler/Kanadareise geplant.
Aber jetzt im März gehts erstmal ins sonnig,warme Brasilien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (15. Februar 2010)

bis braunlage sind es 450km!nee das gibt nix!!sorry.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. Februar 2010)

.....


----------



## MrFaker (21. Februar 2010)

jemand lust in ca. 4 wochen zum DH, Freeriden nach San Remo mitzugehen?

Freitag - Montag



lg chris


----------



## Sw!tch (25. Februar 2010)

Lust auf alle Fälle!


----------



## MrFaker (26. Februar 2010)

âber? 

lg chris


----------



## neikless (26. Februar 2010)

wir( 9 slut riders) fahren erst mal 4-8 märz nach FINALE


----------



## MrFaker (26. Februar 2010)

ist mir leider zu kurzfristig 

lg chris


----------



## neikless (26. Februar 2010)

... steht schon seit 23. jänner hier drin


----------



## MrFaker (26. Februar 2010)

habe ich dann leider überlesen 

lg chris


----------



## neikless (26. Februar 2010)

hier noch mal für die neue seite :

4.-8. März Finale Ligure (Freeride) incl. NacktNightRideShuttle

13.-16. Mai HARZcore

22.-24 Mai Lac Blance

3.-6. Juni Bishofsmais/Geiskopf

7.-15. August Road Trip (Saalbach/X-Line/Leogang ...)

soweit die grobe Planung + div.woe trips

2011 WHISTLER !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (26. Februar 2010)

neckless:
definitive 2011?haste auch schon ne ahnung wann(mal vorsichtig gefragt!).

mfg


----------



## neikless (26. Februar 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> Juli/August *2011* W H I S T L E R !!!


----------



## gobo (26. Februar 2010)

ja bedankt


----------



## Soulbrother (3. März 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> hier noch mal für die neue seite :
> 
> 22.-24 Mai Lac Blance



Da wollte ich eigentlich auch schon immer mal hin 
21.-23 Mai könnte ich evtl. einrichten! Aber 24. leider keine Chance


----------



## neikless (3. März 2010)

ist bei mir auch noch unsicher
die "SlutRider" sind dort vielleicht fahr ich auch nur eine Nacht
21. auf 22 oder 22 auf 23 jeweils 2 Tage riding


----------



## Soulbrother (3. März 2010)

22. auf 23. wäre absolut gar kein Problem,wäre mir am Liebsten


----------



## neikless (3. März 2010)

okay wir babbele dann nochmal


----------



## MrFaker (4. März 2010)

wie sehen eure übernachtungen in lac blance aus? ich bin nicht so der zelter 

lg chris


----------



## neikless (9. März 2010)

denke wenn dann zelt oder auto/camper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. März 2010)

Mich ziehts mitm Alti, ende August ins Kleinwalsertal. Freue mich schon total! 
falls wer noch Interesse hat.


----------



## IBKer (22. März 2010)

also am wochenende zieht es ein paar leute aus dem forum nach wildbad. habn sommersaisonsopening. 
i wär sonntag und montag dort sein.
erstes mal rrichtig rockn nachm winter wieder


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. März 2010)

viel Spaß in Wiba 
bis zur Schwalbe Kurve war letztes WE noch Schnee, aber der Rest ist fahrbar.


----------



## Soulbrother (23. März 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> okay wir babbele dann nochmal



Hat sich für mich erledigt,hab noch einen Startplatz fürs Dirtmasters bekommen


----------



## neikless (23. März 2010)

ach komm diese massen/teenieveranstaltung ... naja schade


----------



## neikless (28. April 2010)

man munkelt es wäre einige Rocky´s am 1. mai woe
in winterberg anzutreffen ...
... unter umständen auch mein RMX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (28. April 2010)

man munkelt es wäre einige Rocky´s am 1. mai woe
in winterberg anzutreffen ...
... unter umständen auch mein RMX


----------



## Lorenz M. (18. Mai 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> hier noch mal für die neue seite :
> 
> 4.-8. März Finale Ligure (Freeride) incl. NacktNightRideShuttle
> 
> ...


cool!! ich bin auch am 22-24.5. in lac blanc


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Mai 2010)

den nächsten Sonntag 23.5. sind wir in Braunlage wenn das Wetter einigermaßen passt.


----------



## neikless (18. Mai 2010)

der lac blanc trip steht ICH kann nur sehr unwahrscheinlich dabei sein
1. Tage.strip wohin auch immer könnte drin sein


----------



## Sw!tch (18. Mai 2010)

schnauze und komm!


----------



## Flame-Blade (20. Mai 2010)

So,wer von den Rocky Fahrern gurkt denn nun beim Dirtmasters rum?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Mai 2010)

Ich bin mit meiner Freundin vom 11.-14 Juli in Portes du Soleil unterwegs.
Hauptsitz ist wieder Champery.

Und am Samstag den 12. Juni sind wir auf dem Bikefestival in Willingen.
Ist noch jemand da?


----------



## gobo (30. Mai 2010)

jo mr.freeride meinereiner ist anwesend!3 von uns fahren das rennen mit und einer nimmt an dem endurorennen teil.


----------



## neikless (30. Mai 2010)

zur Erinnerung 3.-6. Juni Bishofmais/Geiskopf


----------



## Soulbrother (31. Mai 2010)

*"VAST"*  Kinopremiere,heute abend um 20.30 im Cinemaxx in Meeenz 

Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/user/ionatefilms#p/a/u/0/eRSenBC35Kk

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (16. Juni 2010)

*RMX* Rocky Mountain Treffen
*18.-19.September 2010*
Bishofsmais / Geiskopf - Bay.Wald


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Juni 2010)

Ja könnte man schaffen.....


----------



## numinisflo (22. Juni 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> *RMX* Rocky Mountain Treffen
> *18.-19.September 2010*
> Bishofsmais / Geiskopf - Bay.Wald



Den Termin werde ich auch mal im Auge behalten, bin ja lange genug ein RMX gefahren.

Hier noch ein kleiner Termin von mir: letzte August-Woche plus die ersten beiden September Wochen mache ich einen kleinen Ausflug nach Whistler. 

Gruß


----------



## Sw!tch (22. Juni 2010)

dann kanns gut sein, dass wir uns begegnen!


----------



## numinisflo (23. Juni 2010)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> dann kanns gut sein, dass wir uns begegnen!



Bist du um diese Zeit herum auch in Whistler?


----------



## neikless (23. Juni 2010)

*season finale*
*Mitte Oktober*
FINALE LIGURE (I)


----------



## Sw!tch (5. Juli 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Bist du um diese Zeit herum auch in Whistler?



Leider doch nicht. Durch einen gesundheitlichen Zwischenfall wird das Ganze um unbestimmte Zeit nach hinten verlegt.


----------



## neikless (5. Juli 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> *season finale*
> *Mitte Oktober*
> FINALE LIGURE (I)



plan Änderung ENDE OKT. !!!

gute besserung alex !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. Juli 2010)

ja also an sich sieht es bei mir ganz gut aus mit dem Termin.

ja ich habe ihm schon verklickert das er dafür alles dran setzten soll um nächstes Jahr mit uns mit zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (14. Juli 2010)

Tag allerseits, ich hab letztens mal eine bisschen nach Urlaubsmöglichkeiten gesucht und bin auf dieses Angebot gestoßen: http://www.lidl-reisen.de/produkt-d...Bartolomeo_Residence_La_Meridiana_I18A01.html

Besonders interessant ist das hier:


> Wunschleistungen (zahlbar vor Ort):
> 
> * Ermäßigung 3.+4. Person bei Unterbringung mit 2 Vollzahlern: 100 %



Wie es da mit Biken aussieht weiß ich natürlich nicht, aber ich wollte Euch das nicht vorenthalten. Vielleicht passt es ja und günstig ist es allemal.


----------



## bestmove (9. August 2010)

Ab 18.09. gibts ein paar Tage Livigno 
Wer Zeit und Lust hat zeigt sich mal mit seinem Rocky vor Ort


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. August 2010)

Hey, an alle die Lust haben und besonders an die üblichen Verdächtigen!

Ich will dieses Jahr noch einmal nach Winterberg. Im September.
Wäre doch klasse wenn wir noch einmal ein kleines Treffen hinbekommen.
Ich denke da auch an 2 Tage.
Wann, hängt natürlich auch vom Wetter ab.

Cu


----------



## Sw!tch (28. August 2010)

Nächsten Samstag:
*Eurobike!*

@ Niko: Machma Bad Wildbad


----------



## gobo (28. August 2010)

jo kommt drauf an wann die üblichen verdächtigen lust haben?wann wolltet ihr das denn durchziehen?24.-25. sep. geht nicht,thale!!
wenn dann davor,bin mal gespannt.

mfg


----------



## Sw!tch (9. September 2010)

Ab dem 14. oktober: Vancouver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (9. September 2010)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Ab dem 14. oktober: Vancouver



Frech...


----------



## numinisflo (10. September 2010)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Ab dem 14. oktober: Vancouver



Biken?


Ich werde im Oktober noch ein langes Wochenende am Lago di Garda verbringen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. September 2010)

Wo ist noch der Treffpunkt?
Darf es auch ein RM Fully sein.
Stahl hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## Sw!tch (14. September 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Biken?
> 
> 
> Ich werde im Oktober noch ein langes Wochenende am Lago di Garda verbringen.



worken&traveln & wohl oder übel auch biken


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. September 2010)

Hey Funkedidu ich wünsche dir hier schon einmal ne menge Spaß. Hau da ordentlich rein und genieße die Zeit.

Moment mal....ist ja noch ein Monat hin....naja was solls


----------



## neikless (15. September 2010)

ein RMX ist ab freitag in B.mais/Geiskopf bay.wald !


----------



## bestmove (16. September 2010)

... 2 Switche und ein Slayer SS sind ab Samstag für Livigno angekündigt


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. Oktober 2010)

Servus Jungs, wir sind an diesem Samstag das letzte mal in Winterberg zum heizen. Also wer auch bock hat......wir sehen uns dann da.

Cu


----------



## Sw!tch (6. Oktober 2010)

wie wär's stattdessen mit lenggries am sonntag?


----------



## el Lingo (6. Oktober 2010)

Wenn Du mal wieder im Deister bist, wirst Du nicht mehr nach Winterberg wollen. Barbie Grab hat mehr flow als jede Slope Style Strecke, in 2 Wochen wird der Grabweg wieder aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (7. Oktober 2010)

hi leutz

wir wollten sonntag nach w.-berg,keiner da??

mfg


----------



## el Lingo (7. Oktober 2010)

Die kommen alle in den Deister ;-)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Oktober 2010)

Also ich werde diese Jahr auf jeden Fall noch min. einmal in Deister kommen.  ich melde mich rechtzeitig!


----------



## el Lingo (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich freue mich drauf! In zwei Wochen kommen die großen Jumps unterhalb vom Dropland neu, auch Klein Langenhagen


----------



## Flame-Blade (8. Oktober 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich freue mich drauf! In zwei Wochen kommen die großen Jumps unterhalb vom Dropland neu, auch Klein Langenhagen



Tatsächlich


----------



## el Lingo (8. Oktober 2010)

So habe ich es mir sagen lassen.


----------



## Jako (12. Oktober 2010)

hi jungs, wer ist wann in finale? selber shutteln oder mit dem service vor ort? gruß jako


----------



## neikless (12. Oktober 2010)

wir sind letztes okt woe da (finale freeride shuttle)


----------



## Jako (12. Oktober 2010)

....was meinst du, ist da noch platz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (12. Oktober 2010)

Jako schrieb:


> hi jungs, wer ist wann in finale? selber shutteln oder mit dem service vor ort? gruß jako



Gibts da Shuttleservice vor Ort der einen auch direkt an Trails bringt? ´nen Park gibts da ja nicht oder? Alles wild?


----------



## Jako (13. Oktober 2010)

hi, ja es ist alles wild, kein park, nur wenige anlieger und ein paar drops wurden gezimmert.... es gibt vor ort einen shuttelservice mit guide - google mal "freeride finale" silvia macht da einen guten shop! die guides fahren da übrigens wie die hölle, wenn die gas geben hat man echt probleme dran zu bleiben.......  gruß jako


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Oktober 2010)

2008 hatte man aber einige Anlieger usw. gebaut.
Sprünge weniger, das stimmt.
Die Guides kennen jeden Stein beim Vornamen, da kann man es schon krachen lassen.

Fand die Strecken als sehr flowig, abwechslungsreich und auf jeden Fall eine Reise wert!

Das Beste:
Man fährt mit dir, bis du abwinkst (oder es dunkel wird).
Bei uns stand der olle Transit direkt am Ende des Trails.
Bike drauf, alle stinkenden Biker einsteigen, und weiter geht die gute Fahrt.

Wir haben damals etwa 4.000hm genossen.
Ich war froh, dass es dann ein Gewitter gegeben hat, ich hatte keine Arme mehr.


----------



## neikless (13. Oktober 2010)

sorry wir sind schon voll !

hatte den termin ja schon anfang des jahres bekanntgegeben !

für 2011 bin ich stark für ein Treffen in Livigno 
wer hätte noch lust ?
Terminvorschläge ?


----------

